# need help



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we have fitted a satelitte dish to the roof our holiday rambler. we want to bring the wire through the front cupboard. there seems to be a framework around the front.got any ideas how we can bring the cable into the sky box. thanks


----------

